# Magnanni Shoes



## Harrydog (Apr 2, 2005)

Never hear much about them on the forum. They don't make Cusey's or Rothbart's list under the made in Spain listing. They have made a line for Paul Stuart that I found rather nice. Blake constructed, but nicely finished, close channeled soles, nice antiquing. I find them pretty comparable to what I have seen from Martegani at a similar price point. The shoes:


----------



## medwards (Feb 6, 2005)

*Some past discussions*

I'm not sure much has changed since you asked about them last year, but here are a few discussions that might help fill in some blanks for those interested in knowing more about this brand:

https://askandyaboutclothes.com/community/showthread.php?t=58960

https://askandyaboutclothes.com/community/showthread.php?t=54825

https://askandyaboutclothes.com/community/showthread.php?t=56585

https://askandyaboutclothes.com/community/showthread.php?t=55908

https://askandyaboutclothes.com/community/showthread.php?t=53197


----------



## rider (Jan 8, 2004)

Magnanni makes one of the better Spanish shoes....the biggest difference between them and Martegani, since you mentioned it, is that Magnanni uses spray finished uppers, very generic linings and the outsoles are far less expensive....shape and pattern wise they are very similiar. And all their shoes are either Blake or glue construction with fake welts. 

I take that back, they are not so similiar to Martegani.


----------



## Harrydog (Apr 2, 2005)

rider said:


> Magnanni makes one of the better Spanish shoes....the biggest difference between them and Martegani, since you mentioned it, is that Magnanni uses spray finished uppers, very generic linings and the outsoles are far less expensive....shape and pattern wise they are very similiar. And all their shoes are either Blake or glue construction with fake welts.
> 
> I take that back, they are not so similiar to Martegani.


Thanks...very helpful. Do you think the Paul Stuart made line are made to a higher standard?


----------



## medwards (Feb 6, 2005)

By the way, here's a link to the Magnanni website. It includes an English-language version and their current catalogue.


----------



## bwep (Apr 17, 2005)

I have found them to be ok, nothing bad. They make some nice knock-offs, have reasonable prices, and are sold at a number of smaller specialty stores. I believe that they make the Peter Huber line. If you want croc or alligator, they have reasonable prices. I have a couple pairs.


----------



## alec4444 (Apr 27, 2009)

*Magnanni Shoes are GREAT!*

Some years ago, when I was a wee lad, I was headed off to an interview when, just the day before, I decided that I was done wearing suits to interviews. It was like 3:00pm the day before, I was in Union Square, so I popped in to Rothman's to try to find something. I left with a Hickey Freeman jacket, Canali pants, and a pair of Magnanni shoes. The needlessly snarky salesperson felt it necessary to question my pairing of a Hickey jacket with Canali pants. (Remember that clear as day....)

Being that the pants were khaki and the jacket a hounds-tooth brown, I HAD to buy brown shoes because I didn't own any. The Magnanni's I got were essentially the only pair I picked up to look at. I was absolutely shocked at their incredible light weight, and then noticed this was the XL (extra light) line. They were perfect with their scotch grain texture. I did not look at the price.

When I got home I was aghast that I spent somewhere around $345 for a pair of shoes.....I was only a wee lad and kinda broke. But wow, the comfort! The styling!

I wore them again today and got several compliments from co-workers and strangers alike! So I dunno what you guys are digging up in Nordstrom, but these are truly great shoes!

So here they are, in their 5 year old glory. Keep in mind I wore them for quite some time before realizing the value of shoe trees!

--A


----------

